# [US NR] Collin Burns - 12.56 OH Average



## Karthik Talluri (Sep 13, 2015)

Original video:







Spoiler: with music


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 13, 2015)

why are you reuploading peoples videos? ... have you even got permission dude


----------

